# Regulator for new pressurized CO2 system



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm looking for a Milwaukee MA957 regulator. Do you have any recommendations for where to buy? I found it at eseasongear.com for $86 shipped but I don't know anything about that company. I only want new and the cheaper the better.

~ Heady


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

www.aquabuys.com

It is $81.95 and is a FREE ship item so that is the exact price you pay.

This is NEW and I have had great dealings with him.
Fast ship and stand up company IME


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Here are 2 links

http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...o2_kit_basic&Category_Code=i2&Product_Count=0
This is a kit, it has a diffuser and tube, but I think you get stuck paying shipping on it.

http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...o2_regulator&Category_Code=i3&Product_Count=7

That is the FREE ship regulator.


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks goalcreas, I saw that one but it's on backorder. Still looking...

~ Heady


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, if you don't' mind paying shipping, the JBJ is there also and that is my preferred regulator, but you will be slightly over $90 to get it


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

Aquabuys.com had a Milwaukee MA957 regulator on Ebay for $91 including shipping. It said they had 4 left. I took it. (They said they were out of stock on their own website. Here's hoping they actually have 4 like they said they do.)

eseasongear.com kind of creeped me out. Only 3 day return policy... I'd rather spend the extra 6 bucks for a 30-day return policy. 

We'll see how it works out.

~ Heady


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Good deal.
They might drop ship their E-bay items straight from the mfg.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.beveragefactory.com/742BF.shtml

I have one of these on my 180G. I love it. Only thing you have to do is replace the barb, which is dirt cheap. It also has a built in perm-a-seal so no need for a washer.

Just thought I'd share...


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

Update: aquabuys.com didn't have them in stock, and I couldn't get a real person via phone or e-mail. I ended up going with thatpetplace.com. I never ordered from thatpetplace.com before, but they seemed to have a good reputation and they answered their phone when I called. 

Ten-pound aluminum cylinder at beveragefactory.com: $90 (including shipping)
Milwaukee regulator at thatpetplace.com: $79 (after price match)
Drop checker at thatpetplace.com: $10
Shipping for thatpetplace.com: $11
CO2 refill at local Fire & Safety company: $15

Total for brand new pressurized CO2 system: $205

Installation by this Friday: Priceless


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Heady said:


> Installation by this Friday: Priceless


heheh did you pay with a mastercard? lol


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Milwaukee regulator at thatpetplace.com: $79 (after price match)


Price match with who?

The price on thatpetplace.com's WEB site is 88 dollars. How did you do that?


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

Self adjusted pressure to?



> http://www.beveragefactory.com/742BF.shtml
> 
> I have one of these on my 180G. I love it. Only thing you have to do is replace the barb, which is dirt cheap. It also has a built in perm-a-seal so no need for a washer.
> 
> Just thought I'd share...


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

Roberthudson: I just did a search on google and searched for the lowest possible price regardless of dealer. That's how I found it. I'll try to see if I can find it again, I already deleted it from my favorites though since I already received the regulator.


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

Here it is!!

Thatpetplace did a price match for me with this:

http://www.tsunamiaquatic.com/catalog/item/2029343/2982460.htm

They don't do price matches of shipping costs, so rather than looking for the place with the best deal after shipping, I looked for the place with the cheapest possible price on the regulator itself. They matched that price. Like I said, I still had to pay shipping, but I was already going to get that drop checker too so it was a great deal for me!!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Cool, good deal.


----------

